# Hot Week



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while, just wanted to say hi and ask how everyone's year is going so far. We're 7 fish deep in the boat on the year. Also had an absolute freight train follow to the boat, circle my 8 for about 15 seconds before deciding to head off. Fish was between 48 and 50 no doubt. Never broken the 50 mark, and needless to say my heart was ready to explode.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Not so good here. I have only been out twice( 2 jobs, kids, wife had surgery). No fish yet, but I'm gonna chage that! Sounds like you off to a good start. I'm dealing w/ the 50" grinch also.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to see you posting again , Jim . Congrats on the fish


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Welcome back Jim.

Sounds like you are off to a great start. Have had no luck here. CC has been high and/or muddy all year. Currently we are 11' over summer pool and the water looks like chocolate milk.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

For being my first year targeting muskie I can't complain one bit. I've landed 4 this year with two being huskies. The last one I caught was last monday at Leesville, a 34incher trolling a brown tiger sisson.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

3 Trips this yr 1, 38 incher from peidmont early cought over open water trolling from one point to another pulling a perch J-13.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good to hear your getting into some fish MuskieJim. I haven't boated my first one yet. I lost a real nice fish at Alum last Thursday and had 3 follows. That's been the best action for me so far this year. 

CG


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

good to here your still on the site but me and my dad have a had a couple on not targeting them at milton below the dam most were like 25-30inchs small little ones i even had on on in my pond on a buss bait but yea nice jp on the fish


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Got a 36 at Leesville, and just spent over 12 hours on the water at St. Clair this past weekend... nothing but a serious sun burn and lots of weeds on the lures.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I've managed to get skunked three times at West Branch, once at Leesville, and now twice at Caesar's Creek...... and that water sure was high this weekend. I had the pleasure of swimming about 30 yards to get from the boat dock back to the landing. It was really strange to fish Caesar's when there were only a half dozen or so boats on the entire lake on a Saturday!


----------

